

Ask YC: do you think there is a market for a "polish" web consultancy? - pclark

No I don't mean polish as in people from Poland!
I mean the attention to detail that is sometimes missed when you have your head in code.<p>For a flat fee you submit your website and a team of designers give you a document that outlines potential bits of the website that'll need a bit of fine tuning.<p>It may be 404 pages, missing content, badly aligned text, bad usability choices ...<p>Stuff that when is broken makes the reader of the site go "ugh" but when it works and everything is nice and shiny the viewer goes "i love this".<p>I recently rolled a new site for a client, and found that i had to leave the site for a few hours and go back to it to get a clear head.
======
kirubakaran
I get 25 mturks to do this for me. Costs me about $5. IMHO 25 different people
playing with your site can find a lot, compared to one "expert".

~~~
gojomo
How do you word your HITs? "Try this service and let me know what you think?"

~~~
kirubakaran
Yup, something like that. I also write the intent of the app and that gives
them a line of attack. "Easy to use tool? This is NO WAY easy to use! I ripped
out my hair to understand feature X"

In the HIT form, I give them a nice big text box to write their comments. Then
I ask them some specific questions and give them radio buttons / check boxes
to reply with. They've told me stuff that I would have otherwise never
imagined.

------
jeffa107
Based on personal client experience, the ones most likely to need the service
will have the least desire to pay anything for it. If they are willing to
spend the kind of money to get things done at a high level, they will have
already paid someone more qualified the first time around and avoided such
problems from the start.

~~~
unalone
This can't be said enough. Most people either know they need polish, in which
case they work to add it, or they have no clue, in which case they think it's
pointless and won't pay.

I don't see why you'd separate it, anyway. Just be a standard web consultant.
Polish is always a part of looking up web sites.

------
sspweb01200
www.sspsystementerprisellc.com

